# Wade saddle. Good or Bad?



## AllyCee (Jun 26, 2012)

So I have been looking around on Ebey and found this saddle:










But I really don't know anything about saddles and if they are good or bad. Quick replies would be awesome because if it is a steal I want to buy it! Thanks for looking!

And if anyone could guess the weight of this saddle that would be cool.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Wade Saddle are working/roping Saddles, but make good trail Saddles too.

The Brand New 700.00 to 800.00 Ebay Wades are Junk, even some of the 1,000.00 ones are questionable.

A good Wade Saddle will cost between 1,800.00 and 4,000.00, depemding on Tooling, Quality of Leather, Etc.


.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

The leather on the fenders scares me a little.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that picture shows a saddle with a lot of great tooling and little else.
A Wade saddle is a type of tree. I think the first one was made by some friend of Bill or Tom Dorrance, if I remember correctly. And it was so liked that the tree was repeated and copied. Now there are many makers who make "Wade" type western saddles.

Look at McCall Wades. They are lovely. I would LOVE to have a "Lady Wade" by McCall.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

At 129.99 for a new saddle I'd be afraid. That's even cheap for a synthetic saddle.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Here's a nice one. Just a bit over 3,000$


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> Wade Saddle are working/roping Saddles, but make good trail Saddles too.
> 
> ...


Generally speaking, I agree. 99% of those "new" saddles that are sold on Ebay are made in Pakistan or India and are complete and utter pieces of crap.

The only exception to the price for a good one that STGA mentioned is Corriente. I don't know how much their Wade saddles run but I ride in one of their Association saddles (as does my brother) and I think you'd be hard pressed to find a better quality saddle for the price. They might at least be worth looking into if you're wanting a good working quality saddle on a budget, but I can pretty much guarantee you won't find a good heavy duty working saddle (made for heavy work like roping and dragging) for the price range you seem to be looking in. My saddle from them was $687, shipping included, and I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, I just went and browsed Ebay until I found the saddle you're looking at.
Western natural roper wade Hand carved Tan suede seat15" Saddle | eBay

Run away as fast as you possibly can. I would be ashamed to use that as decoration on my front fence. I wouldn't torture a horse I _despised_ by putting that saddle on them.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

^^^ Stop holding back. How do you REALLY feel?

:>)


----------



## TackJack (Aug 9, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Run! now , while you still can!


----------



## AllyCee (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys! I will stay away from saddles like this. I am looking for a saddle that I can trail ride in. My price range is from $100 and the highest I could go is probably $800. I know I will have to get a used saddle, and I am fine with that.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'd like a western saddle for our little mustang, who gets ridden once a week tops. I'll probably buy an Abetta. Had one some years ago that I sold because it didn't fit our horse, but it was a pretty good saddle for its price range. The one I'm thinking of trying for Cowboy is under $370:

Abetta Cordura Saddle - Statelinetack.com

Some of the Dakota saddles are around $800...haven't owned one, but I've read good reviews. Corriente may be near that price point & has already been mentioned.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I love the look of Wade saddles but a good one is very heavy even with a fiberglass tree. I've kind of given up on the idea of lifting one onto the back of my 16 hand horse. I could do it but my neck and back wouldn't be liking it at this point in my life. I just got a light endurance saddle for light trail riding and I'm loving the fact that it's only 18 lbs.


----------



## TackJack (Aug 9, 2012)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> Wade Saddle are working/roping Saddles, but make good trail Saddles too.
> 
> ...


What about Billy Cook Wade Saddles? Are their wade trees junk?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

TackJack said:


> What about Billy Cook Wade Saddles? Are their wade trees junk?


There are two Billy Cooks:

I prefer the Billy Cooks made in Oklahoma, they usually are close to 1,500.00

The Billy Cooks from Texas are 1,1000.0 or more, not junk but not great.

I should take exception to Corrientes, they are about 800.00 and an exception to the rule, but they are limited to FQH Bars only and most are assembled in Mexico. I have a good friend who owned one, he liked it a lot, but he did upgrade to a nicer Saddle a while back.


.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

https://corrientesaddleco.com/BARGAIN_DEALS.php


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a Wade saddle made by Allegheny Mountain Saddles & I love it. Had it custom made for a hard to fit horse, cost about $1150. It is a trail saddle, weighs less than 30 lbs & is a very nice quality saddle....made in the USA.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

AllyCee, if you look in my Album, both the stout roper and the lighter pleasure/trail saddle are for sale. Both look a lot better than in the pics. The trail saddle is a rich dark oil brown with a slight reddish hue. The pic makes the color appear washed out.


----------



## AllyCee (Jun 26, 2012)

I have looked and read the reviews about Abetta saddles. I like the way they look! 

Saddlebag, thank you for thinking of me. I hope you have an easy time selling your saddles! They are both nice looking, just not what I am looking for.


----------

